# Aluminum box for a smoker??



## ikester (Feb 8, 2012)

i am able to get me hands on a aluminum box with a door and shelves all ready in it and i am wondering and wanting info if using aluminum is a viable choice for a smoker house??  i would have to attach a seperate heat supply box to it and add a chimney but thats not the part that i am curious or wonderiung about its the aluminum part as to if it will give off any toxic fumes or anything to the meat??  any info would be great...  Thanks Ikester!!


----------



## sprky (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't say for 100% certain on this.  However there are smokers made commercially that are aluminum, and many of the cheaper gas grills are aluminum. Therefor I would have to assume that it is safe. However the problem I see doing it would be heat loss. Aluminum is a good conductor of heat and would give you a larger heat loss over something like steel. I think it would make a GREAT cold smoker though.


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 8, 2012)

sprky is correct i'm making my cold smoker out of alumium (pictures soon to follow) and seems to work fine.


----------

